# Chilean Juice



## harleydmn (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got my e-mail that my juice will be in next weekend. I am getting 2 buckets of Sauvignon Blanc. This will be my first time doing juice. The supplier said that yeast has not been added to these buckets, just wild yeast. What yeast would you recommend for a dry fruity wine? How much kmeta should I add when I get it and how long before I pitch my own yeast? Thanks


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some Lallemand yeast recommendations:

http://www.lallemandwine.us/cellar/sauvignon_blanc.php

See what suits you - the D47 is a nice yeast..


----------



## almargita (Apr 19, 2012)

The Chilian juice buckets we get from Luva Bella has the yeast added & has been properley balanced, just pulled the lid & let it go...... Not sure if they do it on their own or it comes that way?

Al


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2012)

Double check on the yeast and if its been added etc. Remember you may have to add yeast nutrients as well if they have not been added.


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 19, 2012)

I got this pic from there web site, does anyone know anything about this brand. The winery told me I would have to add yeast. I guess i will find out more when I pick it up. I tried to add a pic but it doesn't come up, the brand name on it is UVA DE CHILE


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2012)

What pic?

You will want to have supplies on hand before the buckets arrive.


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 19, 2012)

Mike, 
The pic didn't come up, I tried to copy and paste. 
What all do recommend I have on hand? I will get the yeast, I have kmeta. Will I need to add nutrient and how much should I add? Anything else I should add? On one of the buckets I will add some raisins, just to see the difference between the 2.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 19, 2012)

*Adding to the wine........*

I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF CHILEAN FRESH JUICE COMING WITH YEAST ADDED,,i COULD BE WRONG,BUT OURS COMES IN ACID BALANCED BUT THERE IS WILD YEAST IN IT ,AND ITS UP TO THE MAKER WEATHER TO ADD K MET TO STOP THE WILD YEAST OR NOT ,IF YOU DO THEN YOU ALSO NEED TO ADD YOUR OWN YEAST TO RESTART FERMENTATION,MOST WHITES DO WELL WITH LAV118/OR 112 FOR A SEMI-DRY FRUITY FINISH ,ANY HELP?


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2012)

joeswine said:


> I HAVE NEVER HEARD OF CHILEAN FRESH JUICE COMING WITH YEAST ADDED,,i COULD BE WRONG,BUT OURS COMES IN ACID BALANCED BUT THERE IS WILD YEAST IN IT ,AND ITS UP TO THE MAKER WEATHER TO ADD K MET TO STOP THE WILD YEAST OR NOT ,IF YOU DO THEN YOU ALSO NEED TO ADD YOUR OWN YEAST TO RESTART FERMENTATION,MOST WHITES DO WELL WITH LAV118/OR 112 FOR A SEMI-DRY FRUITY FINISH ,ANY HELP?


 
Like Almarita said, ours comes with yeast added, same with the juice buckets from Comsumer Produce, yeast is added.

Harleydmn,

I would use Lavlin 1116.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree the Chilean in this area is coming withg yeast added. The six gallon pails are also dilibertly filled to about 6 1/4 gallons for racking purposes. Luva Bella Rocks! With that said whether yeast is added or not what I would suggest if you have a favorate yeast just add it in. The fresh yeast will become the dominate one and take over any previous added or wild yeast.


----------



## harleydmn (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Do I need to add any nutrient or energizer? I'm excited to give this a try. Do you think in one of the buckets I should add raisins and see how big a difference it makes or just put both buckets in 1 fermenting bucket?


----------



## almargita (Apr 20, 2012)

I added raisens to my Malbec, my whites I did not. I followed Luc's instruction on soaking the raisens first, then chopping them. Did this in the primary as they floated to the top & were easy to scoop out when SG reached .990. 

Al


----------



## AmberLeBeau (Apr 23, 2012)

At the crusher I usually like to add 50 ppm to knock out any wild yeast ferments. This coming from Chilean, and not necessarily knowing the conditions and wild yeast flora typical of that area, I would probably hedge and toss in 60 ppm of SO2.

If these are 6 gallon buckets, 60 ppm would be about 2.4 grams of k-meta per bucket.


----------

